# DT's Build Thread



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I have few threads rolling around out there.. I want to make one central thread for everything I have done or failed to do while working on the TiG..

TiG's stats the day I brought her home
2009
2.0T (K03)
6 speed manual
346 Miles (was driven from CHI to Omaha so I could buy it)


















Update as of 16-Aug-2014

Engine:
2.0T TSI with upgraded k04 turbo from APR
AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe
SPM V2 FMIC
Neuspeed Engine Torque Arm Insert
BSH Street Catch Can
Mod Shack Stage I with the Carbonio II Intake pipe
42DD 3" Down pipe paired to a 2.5" exhaust w/Magnaflow muffler from Techtonics

Drivetrain:
6MT with Custom South Bend Clutch kit
BFI Stage I transmission mounts

Brakes:
Adams Rotors paired with Hawk pads

Suspension:
Airlift Performance Series with AccuAir E-level management
APR Rear Sway bar
ABD Racing Rear Stress Bar with custom mounting brackets

Wheels & tires:
17x8.5 BBS CH003
245/50/17 Yokohama S.Drive

Exterior:
Painted Grill
Tinted side markers, Tinted 3rd brake light
Hella Blackout Highlights
OEM Fog light kit
deAutoKey LED City lights
Rear Wiper Delete

Interior:
Corbeau CR1 seats with 5 point harness
Rear Seat Delete
AutoPower Roll Bar with Harness bar
Seat belt delete with color matched cover
deAutoKey LED lighting kit
MKV GTi Steering Wheel

Audio:
Pioneer AVH-X5600BHS
Kicker CX300.4 for Components
Kicker CX600.1 for Sub
Kicker 8" L7 Sub
Kicker KS Series Component Speakers
Custom JMD built box for sub

Thanks:
To my Wife and Kids who put up with me
Berk and Guys at DBC http://www.dbctuning.com/
Josh M. along with the rest of the StrictlyEA members http://www.strictlyea.com/

People Can't thank enough:
Again my wife for putting up with me and my VW's
Marble from JMD http://jasonmarbledesigns.com/ (Did my audio, AirRide, and Rollbar install)


Future plan:
I got tons!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Power Mod page:

As aways - More to come here!

Carbonio's Stage 1 and Stage II pipes









APR Ko4 with APR's tune


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Interior:

Wheel from MKv GTi 









Please note the two different mounting plates from the MKI TiG vs MKV GTi
Left is TiG Right mounted on the Air bag (The Airbag from the TiG) is from the GTi









Boost it! 
































Had to make a custom tap (will get pics of that later) and we tapped power from the headunit


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Audio

Sound deadening (one of the best mods I ever did)

























Headunit

























Kicker Sub/AMP


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Brakes/Suspension/etc page


B&G springs then









Now on H&R's Super Lows meant for Mkv R32









Old Wheels
B7 RS4 Rep in 17x7.5 ET35 Powdercoated Satin Black 
Rubber
Summer - SUMITOMO HTR Z III 235/55ZR
Winter - BLIZZAK WS60 215/65R-16 (on my stock 16's)









New Wheels
BBS CH's in 17x8 ET35 Powdercoated Flat Black
Rubber
Summer - Dunlop S-Drives 235/50/17


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Odds and Ends

Hitch
2" from etrailer.com


















How the TiG looks today 5-15-2010


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

call up techtonics and se if they will make a DP.


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

Really excellent. I have the MOD BUG...which is really bad.

What did you use for speakers?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

JonD-2.7tDallas said:


> Really excellent. I have the MOD BUG...which is really bad.
> 
> What did you use for speakers?


Yea.. the mod bug got me good.. I will take it as is to Eurowerks in June just see if any other Tiguan are there.

Speakers are stock.. I really was happy after the sound deadening...


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

looking good man! I can't stand the look of Tig's stock, but once modded out, they look great!


----------



## 09TiguanGal (Oct 10, 2008)

roundtuit was able to use a downpipe from 42dd i think it may of been for the mkv gti though. I've also been waiting for a downpipe but since my tiguan is 4motion I cant use the mkv gti downpipe. How is the ride quality with the b&g springs?? I've been looking into buying them


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

I hate the wheels, stereo, steering wheel, and lack of roof rails on the Tiguan S. However, I love the six speed that's available. You took what's otherwise a ho-hum vehicle and turned it around. Nice job! 

- Jeremy.


----------



## MacProD300 (May 19, 2010)

I'm Thinking of putting the boost gage in the same spot do you have any DIY instructions thanks... how does the 5X7 subwoofer sound? was the sound deadening what is the difference? 

are you going to put an APR chip upgrade?


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

Great Job on the boost gauge! Were you able to color match to the dash lighting. Still debating to go with APR intake or P-flow.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Some excellent mods there, keep em coming! I too would appreciate a DIY on the boost gauge


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks all...

The BG was pretty simple, I wish I would have taken more pictures of it but my hands where a little busy 

I used the New South gauge so its 100% colored matched! But the depth of the gauge meant we had to cut out the back of the vent.. Just eyeballed it and used a clipper to trim out the hole, and then used a sander to smooth out the cuts 

My plan was to have the BG in the bottom vent on the right, but the angle of that vent meant my gauge was too deep and would have not fit due to running (maybe) into the Headunit. I went with "better safe then sorry" mind set and placed it on the left.

Power came from tapping into engision (spelling?) cable running to the Headunit (blue cable)

So the gauge lights up when I turn on the car, but I can live with that...

We mounted the gauge in the vent with double sided tape..

Hard part was the tap into the TSI vacuum hose. Lucky my buddy of mine just came up with the idea to copy this http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Gauges/ES1831761/

Worked out great. (If the idea of drilling into your vacuum hose scares you just buy the hose from ecs already tapped)


As for 5x7, it doesn't hit hard.. but I am more then happy with it.. its small and I can feel it in my butt 
Sound Deadening was done about month before the sub install... I will forever sound deaden all my cars.. its super easy (just takes time) and I hear so little road noise now its great... You can hear it when I close my door.. A nice deep thud sound


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Good info DT  How much dynamat did you get through for the whole job?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

TiG heading to Eurowerks in Minneapolis this weekend!!!!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

how difficult was the trailer hitch install?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Fun trip... awesome show but it rained the whole time...

Only TiG there, but too many girls called it cute


----------



## D-Caf (Mar 22, 2009)

DT EXP said:


> Only TiG there, but too many girls called it cute


Wait since when was it a bad thing to get girls attention? :sly:

Second, what's wrong with them calling it cute (unless they are giggling/laughing at you)?


----------



## Karpomatic (Jun 28, 2007)

*Awesome*



DT EXP said:


> Odds and Ends
> How the TiG looks today 5-15-2010


I love how the truck looks here. Makes me want one even more.


----------



## giannis (Oct 15, 2009)

*Nice mods*

What parts do you need for the gti steering wheel swap? Airbag is from tig? 
Have a six speed s and would like to change steering wheel and shifter. 
Any posts online? Thank in advance.
How are the springs? Hard on bumps?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

I cant see the pics from out here but nice thread! Your ride is coming along quite well. Nice job on the boost gauge!


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*DT's Tig in Minneapolis*

DT
Here's some photos of Eurowerks4. You inspired me to get mine show ready for next year.

http://gallery.me.com/mattmlong#100195&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=81


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Old Baja Guy said:


> DT
> Here's some photos of Eurowerks4. You inspired me to get mine show ready for next year.
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/mattmlong#100195&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=81


Thanks man.. Awesome pics... I think at the end of the day I maybe took 3 pic's (none of them were of my car), the rain just killed it for me.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

giannis said:


> What parts do you need for the gti steering wheel swap? Airbag is from tig?
> Have a six speed s and would like to change steering wheel and shifter.
> Any posts online? Thank in advance.
> How are the springs? Hard on bumps?
> Thanks in advance.


Steering wheel swap was a real pain in the azz, not going to lie... I did have DIY on it, but since vortex went through the migration I can't find it... So here is quick break down...

The airbags are the same from MKV GTi to a MK1 Tiguan... But the wiring harness and mounting brackets are not...

So in short... I took the mounting brackets off the GTi airbag and placed them on my Tiguan Airbag. Sounds easy today... but it was a weekend full of surprises/freaking out.

And I like the springs... But I hate all the OEM stuff I'm still using.. so once I have a free weekend, I have the H&R Touring kit I need to install....


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

I spy with my little eye..


----------



## krracing (Feb 2, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> I spy with my little eye..


Nice! Is it the s3 I/C or the APR?... Really interested to know how it runs on the tig, not to mention the install process 

Keep us up to date on it! Did you manage to find a down pipe for the 4motion? Wish SOMEONE would fabricate one.....

KR


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Well after being ripped off by two forum members from here/golfmkv.com I have gotten nothing done this summer..

Oh well I got this winter I guess..


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> Well after being ripped off by two forum members from here/golfmkv.com I have gotten nothing done this summer..
> 
> Oh well I got this winter I guess..


???????????

name names


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

akdemir1491 (tex here and over on golfmkv.com)

downpipe

kimchi29 (over at golfmkv.com)

rotors


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

DT EXP said:


> akdemir1491 (tex here and over on golfmkv.com)
> 
> downpipe
> 
> ...


:beer: It's always a good thing to get any bs out into the open around here.

You've done a great job all-around, but what brings the car together for me is a tiny detail: leaving the chrome ring around the VW emblem on the grille. Something always bothered me about a total Plasti Dip black-out on the front of a Tiguan; I couldn't figure out why until I noticed your chrome ring. Nice job.

Is the Pioneer head unit ever a PITA when you need to turn the volume down in a hurry? It looks great but I've developed an aversion to up/down volume buttons vs. a simple knob.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a downpipe fitted to my 4Mo Tig.
APR Australia has a production version: http://www.goapr.com.au/products/apr_exhaust_tiguan_20tsi_downpipe.html

Guy from Harding Performance created a prototype to test on a few cars and used my stock downpipe to help create a production version.
http://hp.net.au/


Hopefully you guys over in the US can get something like this or at least get it shipped over as it was flow tested by APRand suitable for their stage 2 software which i am running now.


----------



## RacerJJ (Aug 27, 2010)

$1995 for a downpipe!? Is that right? Seems a bit high. I know they help but they couldn't help that much.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

RacerJJ said:


> $1995 for a downpipe!? Is that right? Seems a bit high. I know they help but they couldn't help that much.


There is a significantly smaller market in Australia (only 20-25Million people in the whole place) and probably only 1-5% of tiguan owners would want the product so the price is high.

Would be significantly less if it was produced in the US with the size of your consumer base and aftermarket modification scene.

I figured it was worth it as you could then utilise stage 2 software if you had the intake as well.


----------



## Ankaizes (Aug 15, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Steering wheel swap was a real pain in the azz, not going to lie... I did have DIY on it, but since vortex went through the migration I can't find it... So here is quick break down...
> 
> The airbags are the same from MKV GTi to a MK1 Tiguan... But the wiring harness and mounting brackets are not...
> 
> ...


I was just about to buy a Mk5 GTi Steering wheel for my '10 when i came across this (and without an airbag at that)... 

I read somewhere the mk6 gti wheel with an airbag is more compatible as the plug is the same... is that right?


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> akdemir1491 (tex here and over on golfmkv.com)
> 
> downpipe
> 
> ...


care to share what happened


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

brian81 said:


> :beer: It's always a good thing to get any bs out into the open around here.
> 
> You've done a great job all-around, but what brings the car together for me is a tiny detail: leaving the chrome ring around the VW emblem on the grille. Something always bothered me about a total Plasti Dip black-out on the front of a Tiguan; I couldn't figure out why until I noticed your chrome ring. Nice job.
> 
> Is the Pioneer head unit ever a PITA when you need to turn the volume down in a hurry? It looks great but I've developed an aversion to up/down volume buttons vs. a simple knob.


Thanks for the Kind words Brian! that was maybe the 3rd version of the grill and by far my fav!

As for the headunit.. I love the lines of it, and I always hated knobs!!! So I guess I really never thought about it being any harder or different then turning a knob Vs hitting a button


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Ankaizes said:


> I was just about to buy a Mk5 GTi Steering wheel for my '10 when i came across this (and without an airbag at that)...
> 
> I read somewhere the mk6 gti wheel with an airbag is more compatible as the plug is the same... is that right?


Man it was a PITA, but to me worth it... I have no clue on the MKVI airbag b/c I have never seen the guts of it... I would know by eye balling it though which mounting system/wiring harness it is... So if I run across one or pic's I'll though that out there...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

JonD-2.7tDallas said:


> care to share what happened


Nothing too Crazy.... But paid through Paypal, and then got the same story as: "oh i shipped it without a tracking number" "Oh there was a mistake on the address on the box, they returned it" (week or two passes) "Oh family issues I will get it shipped soon" (week later) "oh family in the hospital"

then paypal calms... got money back from one... waiting on the 2nd


it was funny, I was dealing with two different people and their story's played out almost the same.. must be following the same hand book of jerkoff or something...


----------



## J-Rose (Oct 8, 2010)

DT EXP...tig is looking awsome!!!! I have a quick question for you. The intake that you have is it a carbonio? if so does it make a lot of noise? I spoke to some guy that does mods at an Audi dealer and he said that it made to much noise. curious to know cause i really want to get one installed in my tig. 



thanks


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

J-Rose said:


> DT EXP...tig is looking awsome!!!! I have a quick question for you. The intake that you have is it a carbonio? if so does it make a lot of noise? I spoke to some guy that does mods at an Audi dealer and he said that it made to much noise. curious to know cause i really want to get one installed in my tig.


 Thanks J, 

that is carbonio, and really I didn't hear much of sound change from stock to Stage II intake...


----------



## J-Rose (Oct 8, 2010)

Cool....thanks for the info appreciate it...keep up the work on the tig can't wait to see more pics


----------



## t4daley (Dec 22, 2005)

DT EXP said:


> Power Mod:
> 
> I have Big plans for this summer... More to come here!
> 
> Carbonio's Stage 1 and Stage II pipes


How much did this mod cost you thinking about getting a tig but am try to quote out and see the aftermarket for it? still undecided?


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

t4daley said:


> How much did this mod cost you thinking about getting a tig but am try to quote out and see the aftermarket for it? still undecided?


I just ordered mine today, the stage 2 setup ( pipe and filter box ) along with the bracket needed was 480 shipped...BUT they are on back-order until the first week of November...


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

hazy450 said:


> I just ordered mine today, the stage 2 setup ( pipe and filter box ) along with the bracket needed was 480 shipped...BUT they are on back-order until the first week of November...


Just so you know, the restriction is in the airbox, not the piping.
You only need the carbonio intqake and the mouting bracket, the rest is aesthetics.
The next restriction point is the downpipe.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> Just so you know, the restriction is in the airbox, not the piping.
> You only need the carbonio intqake and the mouting bracket, the rest is aesthetics.
> The next restriction point is the downpipe.


YEs.. aesthetic for sure.. But so pretty


----------



## danr2c2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Can you tell me more about the sound deadening you did? Was it to reduce overall wind and road noise? How difficult is that mod? I feel like my '11 Tig I just got is a little loud.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> YEs.. aesthetic for sure.. But so pretty


Agreed,
DFefinitely looks the business with the carbon tubing.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

team_v said:


> Just so you know, the restriction is in the airbox, not the piping.
> You only need the carbonio intqake and the mouting bracket, the rest is aesthetics.
> The next restriction point is the downpipe.


Ya i knew that,


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

well it has snowed along with temps in the 20's... 

Snow tires/wheels are on with all the ugly, so you what that mean... 


Yep.. time to stay up late, drink a beer, and take the tiguan apart...


tonight I scouted 3 goals for this week/weekend since we are stay put for this thanksgiving...

1. I have bought one bust up OEM HID headlight for $40, and then picked up a cheap HID kit... and going to see if I can make them play nice together before I go and buy new headlights...

For fun I may try and figure out how to mount the HID in my normal headlights... (haters going to hate) As we all know.. H7 plug and play kits.. aren't plug and play... I have never put in HIDs my self so I'm already feeling lost on the subject... may hit up someone local for some help on this one...










2. Remove my side orange lights for a night of tinning...










3. Scout out my Fog lights... Dealer told me there were pre-wired for fogs, so I just needed to buy the fogs....

I think the dealer guy was wrong.. I see nothing pre-wired












ahhhh winter.. its good for something...

I really need to do my s3 ic too


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update DT...it just turned winter here in Seattle (crazy storm came through two days ago) so my stock 18"s are back on, will try and get a set of Blizzaks on soon. Like yourself, I'm staying put this weekend and will be installing a rearview, rear Polk audios, and a nice amp this weekend. The Tig's been such a fun project.


----------



## dan04mcs (Oct 29, 2010)

How does the tig ride with the lowering springs?

Any bottoming out issues?

Looks sharp!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

dan04mcs said:


> How does the tig ride with the lowering springs?
> 
> Any bottoming out issues?
> 
> Looks sharp!


Rides fine and handles much better.. and Its only 1.2 or drop :vampire:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Happy thanksgiving!


Awesome!
20HP right there.


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> Happy thanksgiving!


can I get one of those with an "X" through then wife?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Blown intake manifold at 21k miles.

:sad face:


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

DT EXP said:


> Blown intake manifold at 21k miles.
> 
> :sad face:


Ugh. Craptastic. Is VW covering it?

- Jeremy.


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Blown intake manifold at 21k miles.
> 
> :sad face:


wow...what happened? specifics please....


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

its is being covered by VW... 

Not really a cool story.. Just was heading home from work and it blew.. lucky I was less then 2 miles away from a VW dealership.. So I made it there in pretty rough shape, but there none the less :thumbup: 

They don't have a manifold in-stock, so I'm in a waiting game for a new one to show up.. 

I have set of 19" Axis Supermesh I planned on test fitting once I got home too 

But I'm driving around 2011 Jetta now... Jetta isn't as bad as people said.. 

But I saw they said golf R is coming to the US.. so that makes me happy!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Wisdom teeth out this morning.. Gave me the day to be high and get around to putting together some stuff I been lazy on doing...



















47.5" x 23


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Umm.............what's it for?


----------



## Old Dogg (Dec 8, 2010)

Tiggyjiggy said:


> Umm.............what's it for?


I'll venture a couple of guesses; (1) for a cooler, or (2) Tool chest(s)


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

3 dogs ride in the cargo area + 1 year old + one wife + me = never enough room for stuff...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

6 months left on this deployment... ... time can't go by fast enough..

:banghead:


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> 6 months left on this deployment... ... time can't go by fast enough..
> 
> :banghead:


At least it gives you time to plan what you want to do with the beast!


----------



## vdubnut93 (Mar 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd point out that Techtonics is making a DP for Tigs now:
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...=product_info&cPath=2_27_131&products_id=1770

Anyway, we ordered one but when it came in it was missing the fitting for the front O2. Currently waiting to get that fixed and then it's going on!!! I can't wait to see what a difference having a full turbo back will make.

Anyway, GREAT looking Tig so far and really enjoyed the build!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Home on leave for the next two weeks.. What do buy/do while I am home... oh what to do!!!!


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

KO4 upgrade.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

I was really thinking on the APR k04... But still got boxes of parts I need to install before I go buying more stuff 

H&R Cup or doing my S3 FMIC....


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

S3 FMIC in preparation for KO4


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

*Finally I have something to update!*

So its been awhile since I had really anything to say.... 

But its about to get real...





























and I got few more things still on their way to my door...


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> So its been awhile since I had really anything to say....
> 
> But its about to get real...
> 
> ...


Sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I spy some hella blackout's (they look ace)
The H&R sup kit?
And a boost guage?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> Sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I spy some hella blackout's (they look ace)
> The H&R sup kit?
> And a boost guage?


Hella blackouts, Coils, OEM fogs, Catch can, and torque arm


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Dirt for everyone!!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Another big day today...


Dropping the Tiguan off at dbcperformance.com this morning. It will be a new animal when I pick her up tonight.


----------



## NeedsMoreBoost (Aug 15, 2011)

Care to elaborate?! I'm guessing K04 upgrade?

Pics of the Hella Blackouts and catch can installed when you get it back would be great


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

NeedsMoreBoost said:


> Care to elaborate?! I'm guessing K04 upgrade?
> 
> Pics of the Hella Blackouts and catch can installed when you get it back would be great


No k04 Yet sir....

Pics will follow...


----------



## johnand (Nov 13, 2011)

Got any pics of the boost gauge lit up at night? 

So how much of the dash did you have to trim for the gauge depth? Getting ready to do the boost gauge mod, and want to cover all my bases.


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

Also eager to see your catch can install


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Home now and with any build comes issues....

Went Wrong :thumbdown:

ECS sent the wrong Fog lights ... 
42DD didn't send any gaskets or mounting hardware with the DP... 
My H&R coils are really for an MKv R32...

What went RIGHT... :thumbup:

S3 FMIC went in like champ!
Coils work great so far, need to get an alinement tomorrow...
TT 2"5 exhaust installed easy and sounds awesome 
Catch can install was pretty easy, but my home made boost tap had to be replaced and I went with an APR boost tap.

What wents So SO.. :thumbup::thumbdown::thumbup:

The 42DD 3" downpipe was PITA. I went with this downpipe for one main reason b.c the TT exhaust I bought from RoundTuit (awesome dude btw) was already modified for a 3" downpipe.

Well the downpipe is made for the GTI and it was tight fit to install it and there is some play in the CAT pipe to the TT exhaust. And Plus they didn't ship any mounting or gaskets so I'm sure that had to do with some of the play.

I'm beat but I will get some pics up tomorrow..


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Home now and with any build comes issues....
> 
> Went Wrong :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


We need some pictures and sound clips of the new setup


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

forgot to ask, how do you feel with neuspeed torque arm install?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

elabs75_VW said:


> forgot to ask, how do you feel with neuspeed torque arm install?


Love it, really woke my shifts up.. Not bad for like $40 part..


Being lazy on pics and video, I will get it this week since tomorrow is my last day working for the week.

Plus big ups for 42DD, one e-mail was all it took and they sent out the missing items today! Already got the tracking number...

Sadly ECS tuning never replied to my e-mail....


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

The Wrong fog light has been RMA'ed back to ECS yesterday.

Love the new brake set up, BUT don't bother getting any rotor in any color.. will last about two days so just keep it silver :thumbup:




















More coming soon!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone found a set of wiper blades that are worth anything?

I have gone through OEM and anything autozone had that fit...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Short ViD of the Sound from the 42DD and TT in the rain... More install's coming this week


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Anyone found a set of wiper blades that are worth anything?
> 
> I have gone through OEM and anything autozone had that fit...


I am in the same boat, the OEM kit sucks


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Preview of Wednesday... Not all the boxes are mine but some are


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks awesome! Quick question for you though... which rotors are those out of curiosity?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

jay'stig said:


> I am in the same boat, the OEM kit sucks


I have some PIAA SI-Tech coming that I will install this week, I will let you know if they are any better for me!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Looks awesome! Quick question for you though... which rotors are those out of curiosity?


Adam's Rotor's http://www.adamsrotors.com/ - did the stock size of 312x25 with black hub and Black rotor.. 

They look awesome, and work outstandingly well but the black won't hold up.. (can't beat physics)

but I ordered mine through http://www.dbcperformance.com/ :thumbup:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Short ViD of the Sound from the 42DD and TT in the rain... More install's coming this week


I see the CEL


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

veedub64 said:


> I see the CEL


Yes sir... I don't have a tune yet, so the high flow Cat is causing the CEL


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> I have some PIAA SI-Tech coming that I will install this week, I will let you know if they are any better for me!


Thanks DT, love the car BTW!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

X-mas has come early!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

jay'stig said:


> Thanks DT, love the car BTW!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Jay....

Got the Si Techs installed tonight (in the rain btw) and did a very short test drive with them.

they have an much softer sound to them then the others I have tried and they did a good job of moving the water.

I will let you know how they work out in the long run..


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Lovely CH's.
What size are they if you don't mind me asking?

Also, do you know what weight they are?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> Lovely CH's.
> What size are they if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Also, do you know what weight they are?


17x8.5 and 22lbs


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I feel like I got kicked in nuttz today and I am totally at a loss right now..

So I got my APR K04 installed today, but I got the worst news at the end of the install. APR *DOES NOT* have a K04 Flash for my ECU. 

The shop I am working with it, they are trouble shooting the issue with APR, but APR's ETA on giving me an idea IF a flash can be created is at least a 2 to 3 week wait.

I am just crushed right now and I don't even feel like I can deal with it right now.

But on lighter side I got my Fogs lights done....


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> 17x8.5 and 22lbs


Wow, chunky!
My 19 x 8's weigh in at 19.4lb per corner.


Certianly made a big differnece in steering feel though, noticable when i was pushing it with some R's around the track on the weekend.





Hopefully APR can get to the bottom of the tune for you.
Will be good to get your opinion on the performance boost.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Sure it will all workout, was just really disappointed last night when I picked up the tig.

I figure APR hasn't done many Tiguans, even fewer Tiguans with a K04, and then even fewer Tiguans with K04 that also are 6MT.

Just a Waiting game now...


----------



## webber1015 (Oct 18, 2011)

DT EXP said:


> Sure it will all workout, was just really disappointed last night when I picked up the tig.
> 
> I figure APR hasn't done many Tiguans, even fewer Tiguans with a K04, and then even fewer Tiguans with K04 that also are 6MT.
> 
> Just a Waiting game now...


Major bummer. Curious, is the issue with you having the MT or something with the Tiguan itself? I'm looking at possibly dumping more money into my 11 SE and eyeing the K04 as a serious option. Is there anything structurally you need to do for the added HP/TQ, other than say intercooler, downpipe, etc? 

Hope it works out sooner than later for you, you've got a pretty sweet build going on.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

DT EXP said:


> Sure it will all workout, was just really disappointed last night when I picked up the tig.
> 
> I figure APR hasn't done many Tiguans, even fewer Tiguans with a K04, and then even fewer Tiguans with K04 that also are 6MT.
> 
> Just a Waiting game now...


At least you can say you'll be the first with a flashed Tig :beer::beer:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Well I feel like I got kicked in nuttz today and I am totally at a loss right now..
> 
> So I got my APR K04 installed today, but I got the worst news at the end of the install. APR *DOES NOT* have a K04 Flash for my ECU.
> 
> ...


What is the part number for the fogs, and do you have the link? Did it also require a euro switch?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

The word that was passed on to me from the shop: APR has never ran across my ECU version before, either during R&D or while in production. 

I'm not 100% if they're just speaking about the K04 file or any of the stage I or II flashes as well.

This is the first I have ever heard of 2009 Tiguan running into an ECU issue before, so I don't know if its the problem is with my ECU or just that APR has never ran across this so they never "had" to write the program for it.

Its just a guess on my part that the Tiguan Auto Vs Tiguan MT ECU versions are different.

I will know hopefully by the end year what APR says....... eace:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

veedub64 said:


> What is the part number for the fogs, and do you have the link? Did it also require a euro switch?


This is the kit I got, its all OEM stuff from VW, and yes you will need the Euro Switch (or a usa one that has the Fog option)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_1-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/Fog_Lights/ES2092642/


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Comes in three....


Wheel place just called told me one of the BBS is un-repairable... 

Whats going to be the 3rd?


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Dang man just catching up on all this. Suck! So did they have to take the k04 kit off after they installed or did they find out before the install? Also why did you have to fix the BBS's?


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

+1 to wondering about hte BBS repairs.

Were they damaged in transit?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> +1 to wondering about hte BBS repairs.
> 
> Were they damaged in transit?





RoundTuit said:


> Dang man just catching up on all this. Suck! So did they have to take the k04 kit off after they installed or did they find out before the install? Also why did you have to fix the BBS's?


Hey J, I am running the K04 Now with no tune.. Runs fine and on the stock tune I get a few more pounds of boost. But they didn't catch the flash issue until after the install.

BBS's I got used off another member... I didn't see a bend in any of the pics or did I see it when I had the wheels un boxed at my house, but when dropped them off at the wheel place the first thing to the tech pointed out to me was the wheel with the bend... needless to say I was


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Hope everyone had great holidays.. Got to spend some good time with my wife and daughter for X-mas and then the wife and I flew down to the FL keys with some friends for the new year.

Great time had by all 

Got an e-mail that APR is working on the flash and it _could_ be ready this week.

The replacement CH wheel is with the UPS man right now, they have tried to drop it off twice but since I was in the keys they didn't leave it on my pouch so hopefully 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Sucks to hear of your issues mate! I'm interested in doing the KO4 upgrade too so I hope they get it sorted soon. 

Best of luck with your problems


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Tiggyjiggy said:


> Sucks to hear of your issues mate! I'm interested in doing the KO4 upgrade too so I hope they get it sorted soon.
> 
> Best of luck with your problems


Thanks man, hopefully my wait is out of the norm...

Cheers!

oh and a fresh New BBS CH is in my hall way now :thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Mounted my set of 235-55 tires that I had taking up space for now.. will look much better once i get a set of 235-45s tho


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Mounted my set of 235-55 tires that I had taking up space for now.. will look much better once i get a set of 235-45s tho


Wow, they look tiny with all that sidewall!
Would be good though, i hit a massive pothole and slightly bent the outer lip on one of my 19" enkei's


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> Wow, they look tiny with all that sidewall!
> Would be good though, i hit a massive pothole and slightly bent the outer lip on one of my 19" enkei's



lol Yea, I thought the same thing after we mounted the first tire, but going use what I got for now..


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

20"s or go home


----------



## Burnoutx (Dec 20, 2001)

i hear ya on tires making 18" look small on the tiguans.

i put some 18" LM reps on my wifes tig for her summer wheels. while i still love the look, the look like they are 16s:laugh:

though for her, its better b/c she is a pothole magnet


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

As she sits 1-10-2012


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Excellent width. Sits pretty similar to mine, I just hope when the KWs go in they don't scrape


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Flush as.
Nice to see.

Is your's the FWD model?
I only ask as the AWD model we got in Australia has factory camber settings and yours doesn't seem to from the photos.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Team_v, its FWD... over in the NA the only trim line that has the 6MT are the S's and those come with zero options if you select the Manuel transmission.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks ace all blacked out with the slight chrome circle in the front.

I originally wanted to go that look but decided it would get too hot here in Aus and went with blue instead.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I wonder how bad that bend was if they weren't able to fix it... The wheel repair shop I visit says as long as the wheel isn't cracked it's fixable and they've been in business for 31 years.

(Yes, it goes without saying, there is an extent to how bent a wheel can be before it becomes unrepairable.)

Regardless, the car looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I wonder how bad that bend was if they weren't able to fix it... The wheel repair shop I visit says as long as the wheel isn't cracked it's fixable and they've been in business for 31 years.
> 
> (Yes, it goes without saying, there is an extent to how bent a wheel can be before it becomes unrepairable.)
> 
> Regardless, the car looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks DR... the wheel wasn't very bent and I thought it was odd they said it was un-repairable.


Quick update, I should hear in the next 24-48 hours if APR will be creating a flash or not for my ECU.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

So awesome and I want it! 

http://www.tidstyling.com/shop/step1.php?number=842#good1


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

That's sweet! How much, dare I ask? lol


----------



## HaywireTig (Nov 15, 2011)

That steering wheel is SWEET!!!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Tiggyjiggy said:


> That's sweet! How much, dare I ask? lol


 the only website found in english is selling it for $1096.84 and you have to send them your OEM wheel in exchange as well.


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> the only website found in english is selling it for $1096.84 and you have to send them your OEM wheel in exchange as well.


 Ouch


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

K04 software is done, and got the flash tonight after work.. 

Raining tonight so no vid yet.. but holy sh!t is all I have to say for now..


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

Great success!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for your patience, and trusting us with your money. We :heart: this Tiguan.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for your patience, and trusting us with your money. We :heart: this Tiguan.


 :highfive: 


Need to go find a track now


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn you! 
I want this so bad. 

Shame no more upgrades are going on mine though.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

gauge is telling I'm boosting over 25PSi 

Semi-dry night so just took the tig to an empty access road to let her loose... 

ESP off I get nothing but wheel spin which lead to a super fast red line in 3rd... (going to lose my clutch if I'm not careful) 

Only made two passes but pretty sure its time to update my tires..


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> gauge is telling I'm boosting over 25PSi
> 
> Semi-dry night so just took the tig to an empty access road to let her loose...
> 
> ...


 Bet your wishing you had AWD now  

We need some videos of the new update pronto!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

lol, Yes sir! I wish I had AWD, but I don't wish to have Tiptronic transmission


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> lol, Yes sir! I wish I had AWD, but I don't wish to have Tiptronic transmission


 Our 2011 models came with AWD and the option of DSG, that would have been a huge help. 
Are you able to utilise the power effectively with the 6MT?


----------



## Chasenyadown (Feb 18, 2011)

team_v said:


> Our 2011 models came with AWD and the option of DSG, that would have been a huge help.
> Are you able to utilise the power effectively with the 6MT?


 It's been my understanding that none of the Tiguans have DSG.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

DSG would be nice if VWoA would have offered it to north america.. But I have always had a love affair with manual transmission. 

As for how well my set up will handle the power, I'm still on the long end of the learning curve of the new power band. I'm sure once I get used to it I will be able to take full advantage of the power. 

I just may go through a clutch and set of tires before then  


:thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome build man. I just read through the entire thread:beer: I'm hoping to go k04 over the summer but have alot to do first, im real interested in seeing a video of that beast in action. Subscribed for more progress, I :heart: your truck and that u sacrificed all the options for 6mt :thumbup:


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

DT EXP said:


> I just may go through a clutch and set of tires before then
> 
> 
> :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

word to the wise.. don't go more then 3-6 months in-between plastic-dipping your items...

I have plastic dipped my grill 5-6 times, this whole process would take me 10 mins to get the grill apart and maybe 5 mins to pull the dip off. But this last time I had let it sit on there for well over a year. It took me over an hour to get the dip off and had to sand some of the edges down to get it all off.

And another fail moment from this weekend...

I ordered some lamin-X for my tails a few months back, and finial uninstalled my tails this weekend..

I REALLY don't know if it was training day at Lamin-X or ECS sent me the wrong ones, but that is the WORST attempt at "precutting" any pattern I have ever seen. Along story short they found there way into my trash can. 

Ending on a good note.... I ordered my GoPro this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> word to the wise.. don't go more then 3-6 months in-between plastic-dipping your items...
> 
> I have plastic dipped my grill 5-6 times, this whole process would take me 10 mins to get the grill apart and maybe 5 mins to pull the dip off. But this last time I had let it sit on there for well over a year. It took me over an hour to get the dip off and had to sand some of the edges down to get it all off.
> 
> ...


Shame it didn't work out with the laminex.

I have had my plastidip on for 18 months..........
Maybe i'll just leave it on there.


Go Pro's are a nice piece of kit.
The Tig doesn't have many easy mounting points though (I mounted my grey import camera to the passenger headrest.)
If you put it ou0tside it gets some sever wind noise


----------



## HaywireTig (Nov 15, 2011)

Good tip on the Plasti-Dip. I did mine a week ago. It wasn't the best of jobs since its my first time but I now know what to look out for. Hopefully next one will be much better and thorough.  

I too ordered the Lamin-X tail light cover films. Geez I hope it works out for me.... Sorry to hear about yours. 

I'll be keeping tabs on your build mate.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Its official people.. My clutch is on the way out... Loosing all power to my wheels at 3.5k RPMS.

Need some help in researching a clutch for the Tiguan.. Any takers?

thanks!


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Its official people.. My clutch is on the way out... Loosing all power to my wheels at 3.5k RPMS.
> 
> Need some help in researching a clutch for the Tiguan.. Any takers?
> 
> thanks!


See here: http://www.goapr.com/products/dxdclutch.php?id=20tsitrans

This is what our APR guy reccomends if you upgrade to Stage 3.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> See here: http://www.goapr.com/products/dxdclutch.php?id=20tsitrans
> 
> This is what our APR guy reccomends if you upgrade to Stage 3.


DxD is SouthBend.. Local shop called APR/APR called SB and SB said "will not guarantee a fitment at this moment."


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Well that is odd.
I believe our APR guy uses Sachs clutches in their cars as DXD is okay but not their preference for heavy use.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> Well that is odd.
> I believe our APR guy uses Sachs clutches in their cars as DXD is okay but not their preference for heavy use.


http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raf...&partkey=1975844&a=FRc1443111k1975844-5271169

??


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raf...&partkey=1975844&a=FRc1443111k1975844-5271169
> 
> ??


That seems to be the one.

Bear in mind out Tiguan runs the EA888 engine so that may give you more options as other cars also used this one i.e. Mk 6 GTI


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Winging it from here on out.. Just bought Stage II kit from South Bend for 1k, and the install is $750...

This will be going down next week... wish me luck!


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Winging it from here on out.. Just bought Stage II kit from South Bend for 1k, and the install is $750...
> 
> This will be going down next week... wish me luck!


 good luck man, hope the install goes smoothly


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Clutch going in.. Installed fine.. but still need to get it drive-able to make sure its 100%

Shop pointed out my one of my CV joins in my one of my axles is DOA... /sigh

I'm at 35k miles.. maybe VWoA will cover it, but I doubt it...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Nuke Fallout...


Clutch is a no go.. Does not fit.... :facepalm:

Looks like I am about to go get a rental car


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Sending Southbend my OEM Clutch kit.. they are going to make me one! :thumbup:


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Madness!
Props to them for being so accomodating.

Make sure you get some pictures and I am sure there will be some others who are looking to upgrade so they should keep the template.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> Madness!
> Props to them for being so accomodating.
> 
> Make sure you get some pictures and I am sure there will be some others who are looking to upgrade so they should keep the template.


lol, wouldn't call it accommodating since I am paying for it :laugh: but it is great they are stepping up to make it.. could be SB fan for life if this all goes well...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

big ups to DBC Performance for making the connects to SB for me :thumbup:

In my rental car now and just waiting for SB to do some magic!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Clutchlessness


















Plus a quick pic at how the Adam rotors are holding up..


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Drilled and slotted, nice!
Have the drilled holes filled up with brake dust yet?


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

Very nice build thread

Btw was curious about zero to sixty and quarter mile times after ko4? Has been to track
I really want a ko4 so very curious


----------



## ATLTIGGY (Jul 9, 2009)

Subscribed!
Wish I would have caught this thread when you were still living in GA.
I have had my '09 6spd Tig since mile 71 and it has been terrific. I have done the APR intake and software upgrade but that is about it save some aesthetic items. 
About to do a suspension drop to it. But seeing your build thread gets the mod bug fluttering.

I must say thank you for being a pioneer for modding the Tiguan and for keep this build thread updated!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> Drilled and slotted, nice!
> Have the drilled holes filled up with brake dust yet?


They have been pretty good on the dust so far.. but maybe have only done around 3-4k miles since the install. also running hawk pads with them.




eviljettavr6 said:


> Very nice build thread
> 
> Btw was curious about zero to sixty and quarter mile times after ko4? Has been to track
> I really want a ko4 so very curious


Thanks Evil.. But can't really answer this yet. My clutch failed pretty quickly and all I got was slippage in 2nd and 3rd.



ATLTIGGY said:


> Subscribed!
> Wish I would have caught this thread when you were still living in GA.
> I have had my '09 6spd Tig since mile 71 and it has been terrific. I have done the APR intake and software upgrade but that is about it save some aesthetic items.
> About to do a suspension drop to it. But seeing your build thread gets the mod bug fluttering.
> ...


Welcome to Vortex! Where in ATL are you?


----------



## ATLTIGGY (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to Vortex! Where in ATL are you?[/QUOTE]

In midtown most of the time but in roswell and marietta a bunch.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Easiest way to find if you love your car or not...

sit in a rental for more then week, and if you miss it you're in love people!


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Easiest way to find if you love your car or not...
> 
> sit in a rental for more then week, and if you miss it you're in love people!


Any clutch news mate?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Tiggyjiggy said:


> Any clutch news mate?


SB has completed the clutch disk... but still waiting on it to come in the mail (I think its due in today) I have the fly wheel and pressure plate already.. So hopefully this week!

Cheers


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> SB has completed the clutch disk... but still waiting on it to come in the mail (I think its due in today) I have the fly wheel and pressure plate already.. So hopefully this week!
> 
> Cheers


Awesome man, I'm almost as excited as you are hehe.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Clutch is all done, and the Tig is ready for me to pick up tonight!


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

It's like christmas and it's not even my car haha.

You need some more videos now the clutch is fixed!


----------



## Tiggyjiggy (May 9, 2010)

team_v said:


> It's like christmas and it's not even my car haha.
> 
> You need some more videos now the clutch is fixed!


+1 for vids.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

100 miles into the new clutch.. Have to baby it for awhile.. But it feels good.. 


Tried and failed to wrap my grill this weekend... First time at wrapping so sad I wasted the money but it was fun doing it..


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Someone has a case of the mondays....


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Awww yeah, looks so ace in black.
Should just put the surround in and mesh it up so you get better air flow


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Got some really bad Pitting this time around... could have been too cold out or maybe some of the glue from the wrap was left on not sure...


So it was bath time!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

man, 500 miles down so I took out last night for a quick run.. Clutch is feeling great!

I forgot to say earlier, I also did BFI's Stage I transmission mounts as well once the clutch was dropped out... :thumbup::thumbup:

I will get a vid up at some point opcorn:


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> man, 500 miles down so I took out last night for a quick run.. Clutch is feeling great!
> 
> I forgot to say earlier, I also did BFI's Stage I transmission mounts as well once the clutch was dropped out... :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I will get a vid up at some point opcorn:


I had APR's mount in and the car would rattle someting fierce on idle with the air-con on.
Can you check if that happens with the BFI one?
I assume BFI's is softer.


Looking forward to the video.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Mounts are great.. I don't feel any added vibration from the mounts.. 

I did it with the new Clutch, so I'm 100% sure how much the mounts help, but my shifts feel great with the set up.

So new clutch + BFI transmission mounts + Neuspeed Torque Arm Insert =


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

So when ECS sends you lemons.. you make Lemonade!!!


Since my Lamin-x for my tail lights turned out badly I had the outer sheets just sitting around.

So I did this after work today!



















And Speaking of ECS... Mail person left this for me today!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

So what are you waiting for then?! Let's see them in the car! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> So what are you waiting for then?! Let's see them in the car! :thumbup::thumbup:












Need to get some smaller drill bits for the Gas, Brake, and Clutch.. 

But used 3m for the install, and I will drill at some point this week


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

TEASER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> TEASER!!!!!!!!!!


 Colour me interested!!!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> Colour me interested!!!!


Oh Color you say Team_v?


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Oh Color you say Team_v?


Holy balls!
After the blackout theme i can honestly say i wasn't expecting that. In fact i thought you were going carbon haha.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

lol

Yea, I wanted something shocking done for when I pop the hood... and I have been wanting it painted for awhile now, I found a local street artist and told him to do whatever he wanted. I just didn't want it to say anything or have some theme its self.

I know its totally different from the theme of the outside, but I'm digging it :laugh:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Love the all black euro plate. Looks Good :thumbup:


Here is the once I customized and ordere eariler this week.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Cool man.. I got mine from https://www.customeuropeanplates.com/

and yes.. 3m tape!


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Got if from the same place.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Oh Color you say Team_v?


MOTHER OF GOOD THATS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so cool i had to quote it


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Got a box from AWE this week 

http://www.awe-tuning.com/products/vw-1/mk6-g-j-2010/gti-20t/awe-tsi-top.html


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

My Pain, your gain!!!

http://www.dbcperformance.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CDTSI0FESO10542

South Bend is now mass producing the clutch disk I got them to make for me. Just hit up Berk and Guys at DBC performance.. (man I wish I was getting paid for this lol)


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Dude, the underside of your hood is absolutely bonkers  I LOVE IT! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## HaywireTig (Nov 15, 2011)

That underside is AMAZING. absolutely not something I expected but having a thing for "graffiti" designs... This is actually surprising COOL!!!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Dude, the underside of your hood is absolutely bonkers  I LOVE IT! :beer::beer::beer:


:thumbup:



HaywireTig said:


> That underside is AMAZING. absolutely not something I expected but having a thing for "graffiti" designs... This is actually surprising COOL!!!!



Thanks guys.. Working a half day today, so the AWE pipe will be going in today!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

AWE pipe was last week.


This weekend is Roof Rack install! But I did it just so now, so I guess I have to keep unpacking from my house move last weekend .sigh...


----------



## hergti (Dec 7, 2009)

I saw your Tig at wasserwagen:wave: I fell in love. :heart:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

hergti said:


> I saw your Tig at wasserwagen:wave: I fell in love. :heart:


 Thanks! It was a great time :beer: 


Side note.. Saw these today on the e to the bay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-09-12...an&hash=item35bb87cf7c&vxp=mtr#ht_4790wt_1396


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## JuMpMaN513 (Nov 3, 2005)

My fav TiG hands down!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

JuMpMaN513 said:


> My fav TiG hands down!!! :thumbup:


 :highfive:


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

no vids yet?


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

DT EXP said:


>


 Sick ic:ic:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

So 2 tanks of gas after my roof rack install...

I lost avg of 34 Miles per-tank.. More then I thought I would lose :-(


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> So 2 tanks of gas after my roof rack install...
> 
> I lost avg of 34 Miles per-tank.. More then I thought I would lose :-(


I had heard the roof rails and cross bars add a fair bit of wind resistance.
That was why i asked if i could get mine ordered without them but ours all come with roof rails as standard equipment.

Are the cross bars easy to remove?


How's the clutch holding up?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Clutch is holding up well.. pretty happy so far but not gotten an track time with it yet.

I can get the rack off in less then 10 mins.. so its pretty easy stuff..

SoWo is about a week away.. Can't wait..


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

APR's Rear sway bar is in!!! (note this will not work on your 4mo tig's)

12.5mm spacers up front and 15mm on the rear..


Please stand by for pics from SoWo Over this weekend!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

SoWo was awesome.. If you're in the area or can make the drive to Helen, GA.. DO IT.. Well worth it sir!

APR asked me to park in their booth... :thumbup:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

I saw it in the background of one pic at the APR booth. :thumbup:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> APR's Rear sway bar is in!!! (note this will not work on your 4mo tig's)
> 
> 12.5mm spacers up front and 15mm on the rear..
> 
> ...


I was just looking through my friends pictures and what do I see:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

awesome..

here are few more I have found/give 

(super thank you to all who took some awesome shoots of my tig)


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

I couldn't make the hour and a half drive due to family in town, however, all my friends went and here is what they got of your tig. Enjoy.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Sowo looked like a lot of fun this year, pretty disappointed I missed it. 
Congrats on the being selected for the apr booth:beer:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## gfoto (Mar 23, 2012)

Sweet ride...


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Can you post a close up picture of your tow hook in the front?


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

veedub64 said:


> Can you post a close up picture of your tow hook in the front?


Love the super low Tig on the savannah's

Your's also looked nice all murdered out.


----------



## HaywireTig (Nov 15, 2011)

What wheels r u running on that Tig DT? Just wondering if u have problems w scrubbing when it's lowered that much. I'm running 255/40/19's n I doubt it's got space for coilovers lowering that low.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

HaywireTig said:


> What wheels r u running on that Tig DT? Just wondering if u have problems w scrubbing when it's lowered that much. I'm running 255/40/19's n I doubt it's got space for coilovers lowering that low.


 I am running 17x8.5 ET35 with 12.5mm up front and 15mm in the rear. 235/50/17. 

I rub a good bit in the rear when I have weight in the rear. but I think its the 15mm added that is rubbing. I will get the R-line flares here soon and see if that stops/helps the rubbing. 


Side note, had 40k service done and I pointed out an issue I just now started to have with RPMs on start up. Turns out my PCV has gone bad so will be replacing it this week once it comes in the mail.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> I am running 17x8.5 ET35 with 12.5mm up front and 15mm in the rear. 235/50/17.
> 
> I rub a good bit in the rear when I have weight in the rear. but I think its the 15mm added that is rubbing. I will get the R-line flares here soon and see if that stops/helps the rubbing.
> 
> ...


 What issue have oyu been having on start up? 
Mine generally stays at a higher RPM for about 30 seconds but it's getting colder here.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

More detail on the issue please?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

On start up, RPMs climb to 2.5k and hold for 20-30 seconds and then drops down to normal. Back pressure spitting up oil around the oil cap. 

Plan was to get it replaced today, but got busy at work and didn't have time over lunch to head over to the shop. Maybe tomorrow..


----------



## jr05gti (Aug 19, 2006)

Do you get any heat soak down here with the S3 IC? Thinking about having one put in when I go stage II.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

jr05gti said:


> Do you get any heat soak down here with the S3 IC? Thinking about having one put in when I go stage II.


 Not in normally daily driving, or hill driving... No track time yet tho 

So its worth it sir.. and cheap for the most part. 

So you're going Stage II? Not seen you around at any of the meets.. wtf Jeff...


----------



## jr05gti (Aug 19, 2006)

Was in Georgia all of April then went on leave last month for our wedding out in Cali.


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

DT 

How do you like your powered sub? I was looking at yours as well as an infinity basslink. A few audiophile-types (of which I am not) have said that the sound is more like a feel/vibrations from under the seat.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Viktor Vaughn said:


> DT
> 
> How do you like your powered sub? I was looking at yours as well as an infinity basslink. A few audiophile-types (of which I am not) have said that the sound is more like a feel/vibrations from under the seat.


Yea, that is a good way of putting it. The 5x7 doesn't hit hard, just fills in alittle low end.

I plan on going another route here soon on the beats but not 100% made my mind up on what to do.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, After 3-4 months from the time I ordered the 3rd brake light from TMtuning in UK (which is well past the point of me writing off as lost), BAM it show up at my door yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Wow, After 3-4 months from the time I ordered the 3rd brake light from TMtuning in UK (which is well past the point of me writing off as lost), BAM it show up at my door yesterday! :thumbup:


 Tm tunning takes forever but the wait is worth it for rare oem parts . Why not just order the hella from ecs?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

I had a 25% off code for TM, and they were already $10 dollars cheaper then ECS.. so it was deal and I was/am in no rush for a 3rd brake light  

So worth the wait


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Quick update: My issue with my cold starts is still an _issue_. 

My RPMs are still Rising/Dropping from 1k to 2.5k for about 30-45 seconds on a cold start. Problem seems to on the throttle body, which I had a local shop remove it for cleaning on Saturday. 

Cleaning did not clear the issue, and only seemed to make it worse. Seems like the the throttle body is going fully open on start up. Its throwing a CEL and the error is cold start _"somthing, something"_ error. 

Even worse the guy who pulled the TB out noticed oil leak from the turbo. :thumbdown: 

I lifted the tiguan once home and sure enough there is slow leak from a gasket on the turbo. 

More fun times ahead eace:


----------



## Machete Priest (Jul 12, 2011)

I love your thread and your Tig, DT! I would have done the same while modding my tig but I've never been much of a picture taker. How are you liking the K04? Thinking of getting one and going Revo stg III with RS4 or S3 injectors.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Machete Priest said:


> I love your thread and your Tig, DT! I would have done the same while modding my tig but I've never been much of a picture taker. How are you liking the K04? Thinking of getting one and going Revo stg III with RS4 or S3 injectors.


Love the k04, very happy I went with it.

If you do your's I would love to hear the numbers you get on Revo :thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Bath time was today.. so fresh shots before its dusty tomorrow.


----------



## raffor (Oct 13, 2009)

DT EXP said:


>


nice car...



...now with nose ring!!!!


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

DT EXP said:


> Bath time was today.. so fresh shots before its dusty tomorrow.


Pure Awesomeness! Wish I could get to that stage of K04 Powerrr


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

My weekend went well!


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

Beautiful ride :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations, you deserve it:thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks all.. get to go pick up my Mk1 today :laugh: and drop off the Tiguan so this leak can finally be fixed


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Turns out I broke my oil pan some how 

So that was a bill I didn't see coming!!! But it was blast driving the cabriolet all week!


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

looks good... to bad i was the only tig at eurowerks this year


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

bailey611 said:


> looks good... to bad i was the only tig at eurowerks this year


I registered for Ew6 but couldn't get the plans together for the trip up...

Maybe next year!

Have fun tho right?


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

rained in the am then it got sunny and hot  but yea it was a good time...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

I love texas.. Can't wait to move out of this crap state...

How my Week started: Work laptop gone....


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Sweet, and that glass is limited availability!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

That sucks man, i hope you can find a replacement soon


----------



## raffor (Oct 13, 2009)

DT EXP said:


>


I feel with you. Happens once in a while and is a big pita to deal with it. Up to this day I still find glass in my car, after like 5 years!!

BTW, your kid looks more like the mother!!! 

Hope you get it all squared away. I guess the work laptop is the biggest problem...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

the glass is dealer only, and I can't seem to get a dealer to either tell me if the glass in available or how long until it could be shipped to me..


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Gutted about the window but good to know the oil leak wasn't due to the K04


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm loving your Tig! It looks great lowered, so much so that it ALMOST makes me want to lower mine. The only thing stopping me is that I want the clearance for winter conditions, especially my trips to the mountains for snowboarding. 

I would have gone with a similar look as you with all the black on black, but I knew something would happen to my paint and I'm super OCD about my paint so I went with pepper gray. For the record, my wonderful mother accidentally scratched my hood already at less than 4,000 miles on the odometer and had I gone with black I would have had to have it repainted, but after serious buffing I can't see the scratch (only went into clear coat a bit). 

I do have one question - Why did you give up on smoking/tinting your tail lights? I saw you had trouble with the precut lamin-x, but I think I'm going to give it a try on my Tig soon anyway, maybe just getting generic and cutting it myself...


----------



## FlyGLi2C (Nov 6, 2001)

Hey sorry about your Tig.... That really sucks!! If there is anything you need or that I can help with lmk.

Have you tried calling Austin Veedub to see if they have a wrecked Tiguan you can get the glass from?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

team_v said:


> Gutted about the window but good to know the oil leak wasn't due to the K04


Yea, still have no idea how I would have f'ed up the oil pan but when I was under the car I had oil everywhere so it was hard to ID the leaking location. So just going by what the shop told me.



C Jayhawker said:


> I do have one question - Why did you give up on smoking/tinting your tail lights? I saw you had trouble with the precut lamin-x, but I think I'm going to give it a try on my Tig soon anyway, maybe just getting generic and cutting it myself...


Thanks Jayhawker. For the tinted tails, I have never been a big fan of them. When people follow through with doing them I always think they went darker then needed. But I wanted to give it a try just to see how/if I liked it. Lamin-x gave me a good test bed since it was peel and stick. But like I said the "precut" was just the worst.



FlyGLi2C said:


> Hey sorry about your Tig.... That really sucks!! If there is anything you need or that I can help with lmk.
> 
> Have you tried calling Austin Veedub to see if they have a wrecked Tiguan you can get the glass from?


Thanks brother, I got a local dealer here in town to order the glass and it should be in at some point today. Just need to find a place that will be-able to match my tint on the window.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> Thanks Jayhawker. For the tinted tails, I have never been a big fan of them. When people follow through with doing them I always think they went darker then needed. But I wanted to give it a try just to see how/if I liked it. Lamin-x gave me a good test bed since it was peel and stick. But like I said the "precut" was just the worst.


Yea I am with you on people going too dark. Often times you see those cars with tail light tints so dark its hard to tell when they are braking. I am trying to avoid that, but still want a light smoke effect. Applying film to the 2012 tails is going to be a huge PITA to get just right as they have some hard angles as well as curves. I am leaning towards the Lamin-x "Smoke" which blocks 17% of the light. From pictures I have seen, there is still a red hue that shows through.

What level of tint did you try, and did it seem too dark?


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

So just an FYI about the tinted tail lights. I called a local customs shop (has about 5 locations, so pretty reputable place) and asked how much to get the Lamin-x installed. I was about to order some online which would have cost me $63 after shipping. The shop (Chux Trux) quoted me $80 for the Lamin-x AND installation! $17 more for professional installation - count me in  

I also found this pic of a VW with "Smoke" Lamin-x and I think it looks great. I'm pretty set on getting this level of tint.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Stopped at the light yesterday...


----------



## DTC-DESTROYTHECOMPETION (Sep 27, 2009)

DT EXP said:


> awesome..
> 
> here are few more I have found/give
> 
> (super thank you to all who took some awesome shoots of my tig)


 Madd props bro..tig looks fukin sickeace:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## FlyGLi2C (Nov 6, 2001)

Spinning 3rd- pretty damn awesome in a Tig!!


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome video!
Looks bloody quick.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

So I got my box from BFI, that had my new inner headlights for my mk1, pop open the box and not only are the headlights in the box but also a package of skittles!

Best auto parts order ever!


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful murdered out Tig dude!! I'm going for the same look. I definitely need to pick up one of those blacked out euro plates.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

geevis said:


> Beautiful murdered out Tig dude!! I'm going for the same look. I definitely need to pick up one of those blacked out euro plates.


Thanks man.. good luck on your build.. Your wheels turned out nice.. :beer:


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> Thanks man.. good luck on your build.. Your wheels turned out nice.. :beer:


Thanks :thumbup:.

I'll be using your build thread as inspiration!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

First big update I have had in while...

Goodbye 5x7 hello custom Kicker Sub and Amp set up!!!

This set was built to order by Marble from http://jasonmarbledesigns.com/

The sub is 100% removable for track day and for the times where I need to fold the sets down to fill the truck/boot with manly gear.

100% love it and with the tune he placed on my system! Now on to pics!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Not much of an update, But I have de-dipped my grill for the last time. Although I will always love plastic dip but I'm super sick of having to de-dip and re-dip.

did find a cool, fast way to de-dip, I coated the grill in an Adhesive remover. Then just wiped it clean!

Right now everything is getting a nice Simple green bath!


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

That sub & enclosure is sick. Where does the amp live? :thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Mark Five said:


> That sub & enclosure is sick. Where does the amp live? :thumbup:


Thanks man, it did turn out awesome. The amp is under my drivers seat.


----------



## FlyGLi2C (Nov 6, 2001)

At least you don't have to remove your front bumper to plasti dip the grille. Although since the wife loves the way it looks, when i have to redo it i just going to spray with paint.


Hope things are going well!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

FlyGLi2C said:


> At least you don't have to remove your front bumper to plasti dip the grille. Although since the wife loves the way it looks, when i have to redo it i just going to spray with paint.
> 
> 
> Hope things are going well!!


Paint this go around turned out awesome.. And yes very happy it takes me less then 3 mins to pull my grill off the car 

When you coming for those springs? I will be at Vagabahn if your going as well.

DT


----------



## FlyGLi2C (Nov 6, 2001)

I have been swamped with a lot work for a while- and also trying to get maintenance stuff on the mk2 vr finished and a/c put in since i am back to it being my DD. 

Not going to be able to make the show. 

I am not sure when i will be able to get down that way- although now thats its cooler might try to take the little guy to the zoo on SNA. I will definitely let you know because i really want those springs!!!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

grill done.. I think I like it... But my grill is is about done... more broken clips then I can count...


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice touch leaving the outer ring chrome, you may have started a new trend :thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Winner winner....


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Good job :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

H&R rear shocks are gone.. Both didn't make it a year but now enter koni yellow's in the rear. :thumbup:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW that front grill looks absolutely amazing! What is that? Some type of wrap?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

echomatics said:


> WOW that front grill looks absolutely amazing! What is that? Some type of wrap?


Thanks, that is some high texture paint.. I used about seven coats and it held up well so far and I get a lot of :thumbup: from people that have got an up close look at it.


On another subject I had a fog light blow a few weeks ago and last night I was finally able to pull the fog out. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Word to wise! check your fitting on your bulbs!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Got a flat early this week, so I had to put on my spare wheel...

If you wondered what a 235/45/17 looked like here you go!



















So fresh and new!










Also, I will be losing the 15mm spacers in the rear and going down to 12.5mm due to rubbing issues. My fronts are on 12.5mm and never rub.. But for looks I will dropping those down to 10mm just to off set the 12.5mm in the rear.

Merry X-mas everyone!!!! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## BodnarsTig (Dec 19, 2012)

*I love the chrome ring around the front VW emblem*

How did you leave such a perfect chrome ring around the VW emblem on the front grill......I dub it the DT Mod!
I have a 2013, is the emblem different it doesn't look like I have an outer ring that I can separate.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

In case your ever wondered if a CC was worth it... 










proof is in the bucket!


----------



## Hitlady831 (Jan 20, 2013)

That tig is awesome. I live in New braunfels and have a tig. Ill keep an eye out for that beast.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Hitlady831 said:


> That tig is awesome. I live in New braunfels and have a tig. Ill keep an eye out for that beast.


 TX Classic, Lets do it!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I have been wanting HIDs for the Tiguan since I got her... but I won't drop HIDs without a projector and well I have never wanted to spend the money on the OEM set up.

So I have always kept my eye out on ebay for headlights, waiting to see if someone had something that looked good and was good enough to run HIDs in...

Which lead me to: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271132002653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

I thought they looked good enough and I could finally get some good light output.

(my office lighting really makes for taking pictures a hard task)

































































I think the over all build looks good. But I ran into a few issues during the fitting.


























Light Out put is nice...


























Overall not sure I am happy and maybe going back to my old set up this weekend. 
I know if you're a show goer this set up will lose you points as they aren't clean. And I think the projector housing in the head:bs:lights are not seeded well b.c they have a little play in them over bumps.

The Light out put is very nice so :thumbup: for doing that right.

How I mounted my H7 HID bulb
















Old Cheap set of HIDs I have had sitting in box for like 4 years..


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

That light output is great, hows the cut-off line? I'm going to be retrofitting projectors into a spare set of halogen headlamps in the next few weeks I can't justify the $3k price tag to fit the OEM ones. And the depo fitment is always a crap shoot.
Can't wait for sowo this year! Looks like we might need to petition for a tiguan class


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

ZLEB said:


> That light output is great, hows the cut-off line? I'm going to be retrofitting projectors into a spare set of halogen headlamps in the next few weeks I can't justify the $3k price tag to fit the OEM ones. And the depo fitment is always a crap shoot.
> Can't wait for sowo this year! Looks like we might need to petition for a tiguan class


cut lines are pretty good (not great)... I just have to see if I can fix the wiggle the projectors have, and the fitment is a real issue for me, If I can't get it to fit cleaner I won't use them.

Let me know how the retro goes, I now have two sets of Halogens lamps I could play with.

Yea, fired up for SoWo already, Where are you staying? Some of my Austin friends got a cabin but I have yet to pick a place to book.


----------



## gregsju29 (Nov 6, 2005)

nice to finally see Depo lights for the Tiguan. Usually the fitment is good, I have their Golf R taillights for my gti, so a bit surprising it's not a good fit. Can you snap a few pictures in the day light so we can see what the black housing looks like on the car?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Depo lights are gone.. My right unit just sucked, the projector housing wiggled all over the place.. Trying to RMA them now.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

More audio upgrades...


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

How's the clutch holding up with the ko4?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

ZLEB said:


> How's the clutch holding up with the ko4?


Good man, I'm at 54k miles (total, like maybe 15k on the clutch) and I don't go lightly on it either. :thumbup: its rated for a lot more then what the Ko4 throws at it... Which is why maybe by May you will see a change in my set up :evil lol:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Good man, I'm at 54k miles (total, like maybe 15k on the clutch) and I don't go lightly on it either. :thumbup: its rated for a lot more then what the Ko4 throws at it... Which is why maybe by May you will see a change in my set up :evil lol:


 Good to hear :thumbup:
Did you go with the SB stage 3 ?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

well it was custom build so I don't know what stage it is.. they told me its the same stage that they place in the race cars they build. 

So Stage 3? Sure


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Well getting a little depressed on trying to plan out my next phase.

I would like to do a different route with a bigger turbo set up, but I have been on a search to find an LSD for my tiguan. I have found one for AWD, but nothing for the FWD models. 

I have been in contact with a place about creating me one but not sure they will be willing or that it will be cost effective for me to do so

/rant :beer:


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> More audio upgrades... QUOTE]
> 
> I've been wanting to do this myself. Any issues with fitting the 6.5" in?
> 
> ...


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

sorry if this was asked already, but did dmise paint the underside of your hood?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

C Jayhawker said:


> I've been wanting to do this myself. Any issues with fitting the 6.5" in?
> 
> Did you also replace the rear speakers (I think they are about 5.25")?
> 
> ...


 No issues in fitting them 6.5 in front and rear... and they sound AWESOME :thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

silvr rcr said:


> sorry if this was asked already, but did dmise paint the underside of your hood?


 A street artiest in Austin TX did it for me...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

SHOW DAY.. Nothing like waking up to rainy morning.. Still have to square away my floor mats and get some dog hair out and then off to Austin for hopefully a sunny day!!!! 


eace:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> SHOW DAY.. Nothing like waking up to rainy morning.. Still have to square away my floor mats and get some dog hair out and then off to Austin for hopefully a sunny day!!!!
> 
> 
> eace:


 :thumbup: 

Let us know how it goes man, and grab some pics!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> SHOW DAY.. Nothing like waking up to rainy morning.. Still have to square away my floor mats and get some dog hair out and then off to Austin for hopefully a sunny day!!!!
> 
> 
> eace:


 Kick some a$$!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

echomatics said:


> Kick some a$$!


 Placed 1st in my class... VW other!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> Placed 1st in my class... VW other!


 Awesome! Good work


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

DT EXP said:


>


 Those wheels look extremely good with the tig :thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Well this is one of those things that some will love, and others will hate... 

We're not clean right now, and the person who put on my plate put is super off center... But here is a taste.. I should have some nice shots done this weekend! 

Color is Matte Forest Green..


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

I love the fact you are being different. I like the color but not sure yet how much I like it on your Tig without see more pics. It looks like a good paint job whoever did it. Maybe if you updated the grille and color matched the side markers it would look awesome. I would love to see a wide shot. I still give you props on doing different things. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks veedub64... I will get much better pictures this weekend after a nice bath..

Man SoWo is just around the corner.. I can't wait!


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

I like the color. Did you get it resprayed or...?

Can't tell from the pictures you posted so far but if it's not, the front grill should match the rest of the matte black plastic on the car. It looks to be a more 'dull' black, if you could somehow get the grill to match the fender/door/side mirror plastic color/texture it would flow perfectly.

...really like that color :thumbup:


----------



## Bleifrei (Mar 22, 2003)

*nooooooooooooooooo!*

I must say the I liked it better before the new paint. Don't know how, but somehow it now looks like a Mazda 3 (at least in the front-on pic).

Oh well, points for style! It's been great thread so far, and I'm still subscribed! :beer:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Its a Wrap, so my black paint is nice & safe under the matte green.. :thumbup:

I have plans for the grill, but looks like I wont get it done before SoWo. I am leaving on Wednesday.


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

:thumbup:


DT EXP said:


> Its a Wrap, so my black paint is nice & safe under the matte green.. :thumbup:
> 
> I have plans for the grill, but looks like I wont get it done before SoWo. I am leaving on Wednesday.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to loathe the older Tiguan looks, but this has definitely changed my mind.


----------



## Bleifrei (Mar 22, 2003)

DT EXP said:


> Its a Wrap, so my black paint is nice & safe under the matte green.. :thumbup:
> 
> I have plans for the grill, but looks like I wont get it done before SoWo. I am leaving on Wednesday.


Phew! Looks like a really well dome wrap then. Funny that a whole car can be wrapped so nicely, but tail light wraps never seem to work quite right.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Well time for some better pictures..


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> Well time for some better pictures..


Looks awesome man!! I dig it, looking forward to seeing it at SoWo, I'll deff have to grab some shots of it. :thumbup:

:beer: 

I like the fronts of the Tig 1's, but I like the backs of the Tig 2 Something about the full red tails and shape that looks better to me.


----------



## john999boy (Dec 24, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance but can you explain why you have two different numberplates? 

Is it because the front one isn't legally required so you can therefore just put anything on it?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

john999boy said:


> Excuse my ignorance but can you explain why you have two different numberplates?
> 
> Is it because the front one isn't legally required so you can therefore just put anything on it?


Yes,

in most states in the US only a rear plate is required so people put Euro plates or vanity plates on the front to either support their favorite team or put slogans or messeges on them.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

john999boy said:


> Excuse my ignorance but can you explain why you have two different numberplates?
> 
> Is it because the front one isn't legally required so you can therefore just put anything on it?


Yep, as Bsaint said my home state of GA only does rear plates..


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Well sometimes you just got to roll with what the world throws at you... Went to get my oil changed and while it was up on the lift I wanted my right rear shock adjusted, I was bottoming out on that side when hitting bumps at speed.. 

Turns out my rear is toast again... So I'm leaving the H&R's behind and saying hello to some PSS10's just in time to leave for SoWo on Wednesday morning! :thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

my fronts are all fugged up GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRL:KJASRHKJASHFKAFHLKJ :RAGE:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Urban assault vehicle!! I love it :beer: sucks about the suspension but the pss10's are top notch. I just realized that our 6mt tiguans share the same trans case as the Audi ttrs so with any luck and little modification we could possibly share parts.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Mini update.. 

Had some issues last week, throttle body went to sleep with the fishes. Lucky for me it happened within 2 miles of my house.

And this why we have toe hook installed



Just got the Tiguan back today and is running fine.

Side news: from the cooler talk I heard today sounds like version 3.0 for the k04 is right around the corner from APR.

Look for the Tiguan to get the new v3.0 alittle bit after the GTi's... Going to be a power bump too.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Loving the wrap, can't believe the depth of colour even though it's matte.
Thikning the wheels may need to go a bronze colour to offset the green now.


----------



## jr05gti (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice cruising with you for a few on 1604. The tig is lookin good.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Added hopefully another dubber to the world this past weekend.

Amelia Elizabeth .. Born 8-16-13 at 11:13 am 8.13 lbs at 21"


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

CONGRATS!:thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlyGLi2C (Nov 6, 2001)

Congrats!!! Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Had someone pull up beside me on 410 and take a picture of my tiguan.. Wonder what thread it could be on.. DIR or DIW


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the build! Ive been neutral on what colors I'm going to wrap mine in but nice to see someone else did it too. I do wraps and vinyl stickers so all it costs for me in the material! LOVE LOVE LOVE this Tig dude, wonderful build!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

The Dubbernaut said:


> Love the build! Ive been neutral on what colors I'm going to wrap mine in but nice to see someone else did it too. I do wraps and vinyl stickers so all it costs for me in the material! LOVE LOVE LOVE this Tig dude, wonderful build!


Thank man.. Happy I tried the wrap, but i will end up doing paint the next time I think. But I think if I was good at doing the wrap I would change colors every 6 months 


On a Side note.....

I guess what I will call "Phase 3" of my build is starting to come together. I ordered a new FMIC few weeks ago. 










Should be a nice upgrade over the S3 I am running now. 

So what are goals with Phase 3? I guess you will have wait and see :evil lol:


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

I think I know what it is *gets aggressively excited*


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Another check off on list done for Phase III... Tiguan is now off daily driver status

Touareg v8 was picked up today!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Spring cleaning time!!!

Air Filter clean and re-oil
Oil Filter
Motor Oil
Brake Flush
Spark Plugs- NGK
Cabin Air Filter
Intake Valve Cleaning
Alignment


Crappy part, Intake Manifold was removed, and BAAAMM My water pump was nearly toast along with Oil leak around the timing chain tensioner..

so in other words...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Changed out intakes..

Went with clean look from Mod Shack..





The CF was starting to go green on me.. Sad.. i think the intake is only like 3-4 years old too..


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> Changed out intakes..
> 
> Went with clean look from Mod Shack..
> 
> ...


Yay finally another tiguan with a modshack!

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

I am clearly adding at least 20HP with these bolt on's....


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

the wheels are turning.. get everything in line for this year..

Finally unboxed my new FMIC


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

DT EXP said:


> the wheels are turning.. get everything in line for this year..
> 
> Finally unboxed my new FMIC


Nice. :thumbup: Interested to see this installed.


----------



## jettako4 (Apr 19, 2011)

Enjoy the savannahs


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

jettako4 said:


> Enjoy the savannahs


?~?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

took me about an hour and 1/4 can of PB blaster.. but I got that b$tch off....



But 1 step forward and 2 steps back..

Took so much force to get it off: as it broke way it fell on my hatch cutting my wrap and the paint and then hit metal /sigh


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

OMG What happened???!!!!???


----------



## johnand (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to see what you are up to now


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sub'd to see what's going on 


PM'd too


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Man its going to be crazy busy over the next few weeks..

SoWo and then Fastivus... Be doing a lot of driving next month! :-D


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Time.... Oh Time....

I have ran out of time.. With the help of an awesome buddy, a lot got done.. But didn't get the 100% completed goal for SoWo.. I will still be making the trip and will have blast either way..

But here is alittle taste of things to come..



*SEE YOU AT SOWO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> Time.... Oh Time....
> 
> I have ran out of time.. With the help of an awesome buddy, a lot got done.. But didn't get the 100% completed goal for SoWo.. I will still be making the trip and will have blast either way..
> 
> ...


Oh boy I see some fancyyyy seats! 

👍👍

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

SoWo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice meeting you today. Congrats on top 50 :thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Digipix said:


> Nice meeting you today. Congrats on top 50 :thumbup:


Thank man.. Nice to meet you too!

Top 50 was nice


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Did a nice job there! :thumbup:


Any more (exterior) pics of it, now that it's bagged?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

More info on the seats and cage


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats man 

@Zleb_Mada


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

DT EXP said:


>


This is awesome dude! Love the setup, was actually planning on getting rid of my rear seats to do something similar. Would love more info on that cage and seats as well!! Congrats!

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Any more (exterior) pics of it, now that it's bagged?


One of the things before SoWo we couldn't finish was getting all the air done so no bags yet. Still on my PSS10's

But the details so far: 
1. Total Audio refresh and make over. New Amps, Headunit, and box for my sub
2. Corbeau CR1 Seats along with the Mkv GTi seat brackets. I'm 5'4 of awesomeness and I sit way too low in them. I will get some custom brackets made at some point.
3. Autopower Roll bar. again from a Mkv GTi. Bar is color matched with my deep black paint.
4. Air stuff: Dual tanks, Dual Compressers, Accuair management, AirLift performance series
5. Paints: Had the same dude who did my hood do all the other pieces. Also cleaned up what I had an auto-clear coat applied. 

Big thanks to my friend Jason Marble of http://jasonmarbledesigns.com/ to helping me do some crazy stuff along have to deal with my insane ideas. 
Also many thanks to Nate for doing more great paint work for me: http://slokeone.com/


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VERY impressive work there! :thumbup::thumbup:

PM sent


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Not notched, but you get the idea..

New Wheels will be here Thursday.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

opcorn::beer: come back home I know a guy for a notch
What is your FTG?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Digipix said:


> opcorn::beer: come back home I know a guy for a notch
> What is your FTG?


FTG not sure as of right now.. as for notch.. I live in TX brother.. Dorbritz will be doing it


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Fun weekend for me and the family.. Fireworks and then a car show.

Show was in Dallas TX, Dub Splash http://www.dlkdubsplash.com/, and it was normal TX heat throughout the day..

But I placed well in the watercooled class: Top 25, Best Interior, and (the super surprise) Best of Show.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats, well deserved!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Well done man!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats! 


Pics with the new wheels on?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

where are the new wheels ? opcorn:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Finally got the SPM FMIC done.. Fitment was great.. Right passenger pipe was a no go tho. 

got it rigged up to work with two 45 couplings, I will go get some picture when its not 100+ in my garage.. damn TX..


----------



## mike314 (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you gonna sell your BBS' when you get your new wheels?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> Finally got the SPM FMIC done.. Fitment was great.. Right passenger pipe was a no go tho.
> 
> got it rigged up to work with two 45 couplings, I will go get some picture when its not 100+ in my garage.. damn TX..


Yeah on the passenger hose...because of how low the engine sits in the bay, it snakes upward on the Tiguan to the intercooler (unlike the MK5/MK6 hoses which are a straight shot)....so it's a Tiguan specific hose


Pics of the Tig on new wheels or air ride or anything still??

Need an update!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

I refer back to the Heat statement, I'm a super baby in the heat. Which sucks since I live in South Texas :-(

I have been working on getting my garage more liveable this summer. Friend helped me run CAT6 and a coax cables to my work bench a few weeks ago.
also scouted where I will be installing my A/C unit for the garage as well, going to vent into the attic. I have my insulation planned out for the garage door, just need to go buy it, cut it, and install it. 

I have not done the sensors for e-level or got it notch yet, and the wheels are still in the boxes :-(

I still have my roll of vinyl in my office waiting for me to install it as well. 

But did go wash her yesterday :thumbup:


Side note: anyone want to buy a used S3 intercooler? Its the older one with metal tips. I have garage sell thread I will throw in my sig, its got ran Mk1, Mk4, and Tig crap in it.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> I refer back to the Heat statement, I'm a super baby in the heat. Which sucks since I live in South Texas :-(
> 
> I have been working on getting my garage more liveable this summer. Friend helped me run CAT6 and a coax cables to my work bench a few weeks ago.
> also scouted where I will be installing my A/C unit for the garage as well, going to vent into the attic. I have my insulation planned out for the garage door, just need to go buy it, cut it, and install it.
> ...


I might be interested in the S3, how much are you looking to get for it?

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

$125, but for a fellow tig owner 100 + shipping.. its boxed and ready to go.. 

all you would have to do is source up the mounting bolts from Lowes or HD!


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> $125, but for a fellow tig owner 100 + shipping.. its boxed and ready to go..
> 
> all you would have to do is source up the mounting bolts from Lowes or HD!


Could you shoot me a pm with a shipping quote to 11743?

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Now that temps in my garage are back down in the 80s let the fun begin! 

Mopping some floors..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Whatcha got cookin' now?


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

New to the Tiggy forum and I can't wait to see what you're going to do next. opcorn:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

damn looking like a boss! 



DT EXP said:


>


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Whatcha got cookin' now?


First on deck:





bulldogger said:


> New to the Tiggy forum and I can't wait to see what you're going to do next. opcorn:


Hopefully I will keep you entertained this fall.



VMRWheels said:


> damn looking like a boss!


lol thanks, makes me miss SoWo


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

That'll definitely be unique!

Looks like it's sitting high for being on air though :laugh:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

easier on the back while working while its 4x4


----------



## oD4No (Sep 14, 2014)

looking sick, can't wait ! :thumbup:


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Kyle805 said:


> Awesome build man! Just read threw this whole thread and its making me reconsider trading in my mk6 gti for a cc..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


What.....


----------



## tonymwinters (Oct 30, 2014)

*Inno Roof Rack*

So I have a 2011 Tiguan that I absolutely love. I've been looking for a roof rack system and love the way the Inno looks on yours. Where did you get it from?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

tonymwinters said:


> So I have a 2011 Tiguan that I absolutely love. I've been looking for a roof rack system and love the way the Inno looks on yours. Where did you get it from?


Tony, I got mine from here.. http://www.orsracksdirect.com/inno-roof-rack-components.html

I ordered the longer cross bars and then cut them down my self to make sure they fit.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

DT EXP said:


> SB has completed the clutch disk... but still waiting on it to come in the mail (I think its due in today) I have the fly wheel and pressure plate already.. So hopefully this week!
> 
> Cheers


hey man I just order the ttrs clutch and presser plate hope it fits. what fly wheel did you go with?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Digipix said:


> hey man I just order the ttrs clutch and presser plate hope it fits. what fly wheel did you go with?


it fits, so I am told.. 

as for fly wheel, it was OEM I sent to DXD..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Over a month later....still working on the wrap? lol


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

DT EXP said:


> it fits, so I am told..
> 
> as for fly wheel, it was OEM I sent to DXD..


Dxd? What did they do? Is it still a dmf? Would you recommend changing to a SMF?


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

DT EXP said:


> Fun weekend for me and the family.. Fireworks and then a car show.
> 
> Show was in Dallas TX, Dub Splash http://www.dlkdubsplash.com/, and it was normal TX heat throughout the day..
> 
> But I placed well in the watercooled class: Top 25, Best Interior, and (the super surprise) Best of Show.




Pictures of your Tig at the show are in this month's Hot VWs!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

snobrdrdan,

lol, I did finish the wrap, didn't like it so I took it off. Working on a new color now.

Have to say working with a wrap is pretty fun. There are some areas I still don't do well, like the flog light area on the front bumper. That is cray cray hard.. 

Digipix,

I sent them my whole set up, with a new OEM Flywheel and other part (just slipping my mind what it was). What all they did I'm not sure, I they just said I was getting the same set up they do for few race teams and I was good up too 600HP on the clutch. 

I have had ZERO issues with it since then, and I would call them again in a heartbeat if I needed something else done in the future. 

DXD is Send Bend Clutch http://www.southbendclutch.com/ 

lowburb, 

Yea buddy txted me about that, is that NOV or DEC issue? I need to go pick it up.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

I wanted to wrap my side view mirror and that was carzy hard :banghead: I ended up just painting them black


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

DT EXP said:


> Yea buddy txted me about that, is that NOV or DEC issue? I need to go pick it up.


It's the December issue with a red N Beetle drag car on the front.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Well sad day for the Tiguan.

been having some issues getting her started and then keeping her running... took it to my local place, they are informing my piston rings are toast and I'm dumping oil internally on everything.

/sigh

Also last Tuesday my wife got new orders, so we are PCSing to Barksdale AFB in Shreveport, LA

Spent last weekend house hunting in the area and we are hoping to find a nice place shortly.
Anyone looking to buy a house in San Antonio? I'm leave you some car parts in the garage


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

what stiffness are you running your rear sway bar at? I just ordered one opcorn:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Digipix said:


> what stiffness are you running your rear sway bar at? I just ordered one opcorn:


Middle setting..


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

What I did during my lunch break today:



yay, who needs money.. not this guy :facepalm:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Might as well build it and go bt with all the parts your replacing


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

ZLEB said:


> Might as well build it and go bt with all the parts your replacing


Way ahead of you ZLEB!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Closing on my new house here in Shreveport, LA in 8 days.

After I get moved in, I will have big update. Think you will enjoy motor build, I know I will


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new house & good luck with the move!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Congrats on the new house & good luck with the move!


Thanks, been out of the loop for bit.. you buy another tig yet?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> Thanks, been out of the loop for bit.. you buy another tig yet?


LOL, not me just johnny(r32)
#Notgonnahappen

Still have the wife's Tig though (and my Passat V6). Baby #2 is due in June and I'm hoping to maybe get rid of her Tig in the summer. Don't know what would replace it though....so I *might* have to wait it out and see what VW's new 3 row SUV is gonna be/look like. Not sure


Why the move, btw?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Uncle Sam said we had too. We are now at BarksDale AFB.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

first part ordered


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

DT EXP said:


> Uncle Sam said we had too. We are now at BarksDale AFB.


Take a ride down to Lafayette and say hi to everyone for me... It's just about Mardi Gras time...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> first part ordered


Ahh...something big (turbo?) is going on here


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Keeping the ko4 for now.. the rods, call it future proofing.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Update..........

I have been off vortex for awhile now, really threw myself into my new house.. Done Hardwood floors (easier than I thought but took forever), can lights in the upstairs, new carpet, ripped the kitchen apart (new stuff coming in to there next month), new landscaping (b.c having a back that feels good is overrated).

But I have bought all the parts to rebuild my motor, minus the motor mounts. I am not 100% sure the mounts on the market right now will fit 100% but once the motor is out I will know for sure.

In a week I should have the tiguan back on the road and ready for break in. Wish me luck!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Not Tiguan related, but the Mk1 is coming back together nicely


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

ymmmhmmm-o


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

back on subject this time...


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> back on subject this time...


Sheesh! That would stress me out haha!

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

SoWo is just around the corner!

Who all is coming with me?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

:wave: on IG it looks like there are going to be a good few there


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Went back to SAT yesterday and picked up the Tiguan from the shop that did my rebuild..

babied her back home to Shreveport.. got nearly 500 miles on the rebuild and going to give her a needed bath and oil change.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

opcorn: did you ever get the air ride done?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Digipix said:


> opcorn: did you ever get the air ride done?


for the most part.. still no frame notch yet.


----------



## RedDragonTDI (Mar 14, 2012)

Your Tig gives me a bit of a chubby. I have a MK4 TDI and exploring my options in bigger VWs(CC and Tig). Seeing your Tig makes me lean towards getting one. Again awesome build!!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

RedDragonTDI said:


> Your Tig gives me a bit of a chubby. I have a MK4 TDI and exploring my options in bigger VWs(CC and Tig). Seeing your Tig makes me lean towards getting one. Again awesome build!!


thanks! About to load her up on the trailer for the trip to fastivus!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Fastivus was fun.. 




Track was fun up to the point where I maybe pop a clutch bearing


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome tig dude! That track shot is epic


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

Refresh our memory: What suspension are you on? Mine rubs with ST coilovers dropped to the lowest during autocross.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

NeonHuevo said:


> Refresh our memory: What suspension are you on? Mine rubs with ST coilovers dropped to the lowest during autocross.


Airlift Performance Series with AccuAir E-level management


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Whoa, that last shot :thumbup:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

TTRS clutch ordered.. BBK kit to soon follow!

Its scary to look back at how much money I have spent on my tiguan. lol


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Bbk info?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Digipix said:


> Bbk info?


http://www.wilwood.com/BrakeKits/BrakeKitsProdFront.aspx?itemno=140-12789-D


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Small update, while the clutch is out may as well add an LSD:









Went with a unit from WaveTrac: http://www.wavetrac.net/technical.htm


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

B/c RaceCar


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Wow! I guess you have exceeded the limit of that set-up! Now what?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

lowburb said:


> Wow! I guess you have exceeded the limit of that set-up! Now what?


Went with the TTRS clutch, its the OEM one so I will see how long I can get that to last. Next track day is less than 30 days away yay!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

New Pads and brake fluid flush.. Fun sunday night!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

alittle more detail from this weekend:

took care of the brakes with a power bleed (first time using one and man how awesome)



then I used ATE type 200 race fluid with fresh Hawk pads. The bleeder is from Motive Products and is model 0109. 

used this handle bottle as well:



Did have some issues with the rear parking brake. Most of us know its electronic and you need something along the lines of a Ross-Tech cable (which I don't own). 
At first I tried the carista app which offers the parking brake tool in the beta. After enrolling in the beta, the tool never showed up as an option. I got in touch with Carista support (who were helpful and were quick on answering e-mails) and told me to send in debug. Once they have the debug they would see what the issues is. I have yet to do it, but I will. 

I didn't want to wait on a debug since I already had my Tiguan on jack stands. I pick up this from amazon:Roadi EP21 Electronic Park Brake Diagnostic Tool http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003A523MA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Cost me 130 and worked like a dream. 

So spent more then I thought I would, But I'm ready for Oct 16th at NOLA http://www.nola-speedandstyle.com/

also got a new shoes, set of 235-45-17 Pilot Super Sports


----------



## IvVaum (Oct 8, 2015)

Very inspirational…

just a quick question…how did u wire up fog lamps?

I'm thinking about putting some on my wife's '09 Tig…

saw some fog grill and lamps on flea bay…but was wondering about the euro switch and bulb connector…did u wire directly to the euro switch? did u splice into a harness?…splice into the breaker box?…does the tig wire connector to the light switch come pre-loaded with the fog light wires?…

can u provide some details so that i have an idea of how to proceed without dishing out the 300 some odd bills for the kit?


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

I didn't realize you were from LA... ;-)


----------



## ledlow (May 30, 2011)

SAT?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

IvVaum said:


> Very inspirational…
> 
> just a quick question…how did u wire up fog lamps?
> 
> ...




http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ooking-To-ADD-Foglights-To-Their-2012-Tiguans


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Digipix said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ooking-To-ADD-Foglights-To-Their-2012-Tiguans


Thanks Digipix for the link!

as for my location.. I am now at Barksdale AFB in Shreveport, LA.. So Not really from here but I call it home for now!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Just got in from NOLA Speed and Style.. What a fun freaking weekend.. got to hook up with a lot of the people I have met through SoWo shows, it was a blast. Being in New Orleans helped too 

I didn't get to race :-( Wife couldn't make the trip down (she was going to be driving the T-reg with all my tools and race gear) 
I did enter the show and placed best euro which is always a surprise, there was a sweet mk2 rabbit that I thought had it.

 



crazy part I won the drawing for free garrett turbo :-D eace:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

dt exp said:


> just got in from nola speed and style.. What a fun freaking weekend.. Got to hook up with a lot of the people i have met through sowo shows, it was a blast. Being in new orleans helped too
> 
> i didn't get to race :-( wife couldn't make the trip down (she was going to be driving the t-reg with all my tools and race gear)
> i did enter the show and placed best euro which is always a surprise, there was a sweet mk2 rabbit that i thought had it.
> ...


pass the turbo over this way!


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Very cool... Please don't judge LA by the northern part... . Nothing wrong with it but its not as much fun as the southern...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

DT EXP said:


>


Sweet cameo!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Not done much driving this fall in the tiguan /sigh 

Small update, next month I will be doing my motor mounts. 

Got a set of the street density from 034. I will see how it goes. 

https://store.034motorsport.com/motor-mount-pair-density-line-mkv-mkvi-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi-2-0t-fsi.html


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

Any issues installing the mounts?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

time flies.. I got a new role at work last year.. Has kept me slammed and on the road.. 

Mounts are still in the sealed up box, not even opened it yet. I have not put more then 10 miles on tiguan since Oct of last year. 
I plan on making some time next month. Do the mounts and take it to a APR deal for the 3.0 (whatever is the current version) Ko4 flash. 

I still have throttle body issues, even after I did the wire replacement. I didn't have a wire diagram so I maybe have messed something up, need to look into that too.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Update:

Well finally got my tiguan back from the tuner shop its been at for 3 months.
Would like to say it all went awesome but sadly it has not.

I had a few recalls done and had the ECU re flashed to stock by the dealer. 
APR has yet to create a 3.0 file for me so I am still on that stock tune. 

the mounts from 034 where either the wrong ones and just won't work on our tiguans. 
Long story short they don't fit and I will be returning them. 

I ordered a set from BFI but they got lost in shipping to the shop and I was never told until last Friday they never showed up. :-(

So I did get a new fuse box and throttle body harness from VW under warranty, which was nice. 

Not sweating it for now, going in few days to the new SoWo! Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Just got back from EUEX.. Savannah was awesome and tiguan showed well. The field of cars was out standing for this 1st year show, happy I could park next to some of them


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

So I ripped some of the belly pan off my tiguan getting it off the trailer. 




Zip ties are the new duct tape



Looks like an exhaust leak :-(


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Went to Austin over the weekend to a show, its small but fun.. Won best booth car..


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

DT EXP said:


> Went with the TTRS clutch, its the OEM one so I will see how long I can get that to last. Next track day is less than 30 days away yay!


So, any feedback on how the TTRS clutch is working? Nevermind, I see you're on a Southbend clutch now...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

lowburb said:


> So, any feedback on how the TTRS clutch is working? Nevermind, I see you're on a Southbend clutch now...


on the TTRS still.. Love it so far.. But not put much track time on it or road time. 
The clutch feel is amazing and love the feed back I get through my petal.

Very happy will it so far and the price was much better on my wallet then options I have used in the past.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

DT EXP said:


> on the TTRS still.. Love it so far.. But not put much track time on it or road time.
> The clutch feel is amazing and love the feed back I get through my petal.
> 
> Very happy will it so far and the price was much better on my wallet then options I have used in the past.


Thanks! That sounds like the way to go.


----------



## SporkLift (Jun 16, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Went to Austin over the weekend to a show, its small but fun.. Won best booth car..


What tire size were you running on this pic?


----------

